# t dash leading edge



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

I haven't run my t dash cars yet, but to me it seems that the squared off leading edge of the pickup shoes might be a problem. Has anyone found this to be an issue?


----------



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

Once the shoe has been adjusted to sit flat on the rail, I have not had any issue running on my MaxTrax.


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Paul R said:


> Once the shoe has been adjustndeed to sit flat on the rail, I have not had any issue running on my MaxTrax.


I wonder how,it will be on sectional track.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

mrtjet said:


> I wonder how,it will be on sectional track.


mine run fine..........

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## mrtjet (Dec 3, 2013)

Bubba 123 said:


> mine run fine..........
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


That's good enough for me!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

mrtjet said:


> That's good enough for me!


may have 2 tweek the shoes, if sections have rises @ joints...but same as any slot chassis would need...

they seem 2B a superior chassis, & @ the $$.... well, no brainer here :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Grampa Ho (Feb 25, 2009)

grab your wife's (or your's) finger nail file and round the front off.
it don't take much time


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

T-Dash shoes are much thinner than OEM Aurora shoes. You would not be able to round them off very much by sanding them.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

It's not necessarily a Dash thing. It's actually the omission of a nuance that has been lost across the decades. Just because the manufacturer makes it one way, doesnt always make it right. 

How come snow skis and shoes, boats, water skis, sleds, sleighs, sledges, toboggans, ice skates, all have curved leading edges? Why does the tongue of a door latch have a curve? So simple a cave man could do it, and they did. Look at a pair of vintage T-jet shoes, then ask yourself why the original engineer's chose to install a perfect curve? To help mitigate the "clickety clacks" and to prevent the bottom sill of the hanger window from getting chiseled out by the cleaver like leading edge of the rail joints.

The "toe roll" for pick up shoes is some of the lost slotcar knowledge of the ages. Also lost in the translation was the fact that it can frequently be a performance enhancement by eliminating extra friction and ensuring that the current path actually travels through the horizontal contact patch at all times. 

The condition is more problematic on sectional track; especially lock and joiner, or any track that has 90* rail ends that abut. Modern sectional not as much; because the joints over lap and the top corner of the rail is dressed. For obvious reasons continuous rail tracks are generally a non factor unless you have a clip issue.

Doesnt matter what make or model, my personal preference is to check and roll the leading edge of all shoes. Whether it's running skis or stepped shoes; it's the first thing I adjust on any AFX, Magna, or Four Gear. It doesnt take much, but it can make the difference between a car that merrily skims along as intended, or a grumpy, sluggish, malcontent.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Hmmmm, Bill, I think you've hit the nail on the head. I am frequently known as a Square AND a grumpy, sluggish, malcontent. Oh wait, you're talking about pick up shoes.

Later The that's a good thing as I don't have a clue how to round off my square edges Rockinator


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

FWIW, I am a big fan of the Dash shoes. To me they are easy to set up repeatably and the thinness is not a problem. I have not run them much on sectional tracks, but haven't had a problem with them. On routed tracks, no issues at all. I could see the non-rounded front as a problem with a big enough rail height discrepancy though.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Most of the Dash cars that I run have had their shoes replaced with Slottech shoes. I did five of what I call Fray Lite cars for IROC style racing and those have the stock shoes. The cars run just fine on my MaxTrax, which is actually sectional, there are just not as many joints as set type track.
I normally replace the stock shoes because the windows are too wide. The Dash shoes are a little more difficult for me to adjust because they bend more easily. Maybe I should invest in the VRP tool!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I just replace them with stock shoes.Im lucky enough to have a small cash of the early small window stock shoes that I put on cars I race on friends aurora/tomy tracks but have no trouble with the dash shoes on my Max.
Christian


----------

